# 2003 ser mods



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

As of right now my mods include a Megans Racing CAI, Megans Axle Back Exhaust. I dont think my car is slow but I know it can be faster. I took it to the track last weekend in Baytown Tx. It was 125 degrees on the track at about 5:30 when I got there, the humidity was like a billion percent youll know about tx. I ran my car 26 times non stop the best I got was a 16.4 at like 82mph I have a full tank of gas ooppss. and my 4 12's in the trunk another oops. I am wanting to do more mods to the car mainly things I can reverse. Just incase warranty work is needed. can yall help me out with links and shit anything.oh and its a auto... thanks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the QR25 is extremly requred to be baby'd when modding on.. You can get headers from hotshot i believe, and the intake.. pulleys, basically all the bolt-ons.. I am not sure, but i dont believe JWT can reprogram your ECU, you can call and find out.. you can also install a SAFC-II.. and tune your care.. should be up to a high 15 second car maybe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no ECU from JWT, just the normal bolt ons. if you get an SAFC, have a shop tune it!!! yeah, the best I've seen on an auto SER so far is 15.6 I think.


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

ok thanks dudes what is a SAFC. do you have any links for the pulleys???


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

A'pexi S-AFC = Super Airflow Converter

Not a toy someone who is having their head rattled about by four subs wants in their car, I don't think the warranty will cover it when you blow the motor because you got an itch to play with the shiny buttons........... Basically this is a mod you shouldn't be doing unless you have done plenty of research and/or are driving a car that you don't have such a huge financial investment in. 

2 best mods you can make:
1. Trade your car in for a six speed mod.
2. take the giant box out of the trunk and throw it out mod.

Basically what I am saying is you either trade your nice warranty for a fast car or you wait until the warranty is up until you build a fast car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, auto SER isn't a good factor for speed while on a budget.


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

well since my car has been wrecked the warranty is no longer valid. Or so i was told today at the dealership. cuz i took my car in because something is making a loud thud noise when i stop and go.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

usually an accident doesn't void the warranty unless whatever's happening is a result of the accident...............


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

ricky-kline said:


> *well since my car has been wrecked the warranty is no longer valid. Or so i was told today at the dealership. cuz i took my car in because something is making a loud thud noise when i stop and go. *


Then why did you say you needed the mods to be easily removable in case of warranty work?

If you want easy hp... Have a shop throw in a wet nitrous system with a 35-50hp jet.... It will be pretty hard on the tranny but the qr should hold up to that. But before you do any kind of power adders. RESEARCH THEM FIRST. Find out how to tune a car for whatever system you want to add. If you want to turbo your car, find out what kind of back up modifications will be needed I.E. fuel pump, fuel injectors, intercooler, tranny and whatnot. For a beginner I think the only way to go is to do bolt on's until you know your car inside and out. You really have to understand how a turbo works before you bolt one on.... The same is true for nitrous and superchargers. Believe me, you don't want to blow up a car that you are still paying for.


----------

